# Replacment LED trim for Lightolier



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

Any 5-6" LED trim should work

Color Selectable, 5-6 in. LED Downlight, 800 Lumens, 15W, 70W Equal, 120V, PLT-11823 | 1000Bulbs.com


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not sure if there is a way to clip it or use a tension mount to get the new trim to stay put with the existing Lightolier trims.
These are the older Lightolier trims that are designed to be basically the can and trim and the socket clips in at the top.
If you pull the trim out it is just a hole.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Sound like At-Lite.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Does it look like this. The trim is the housing and the socket is above it and clips in.
I have this style in my home that was built 1989. I searched everywhere and never could come up with a solution other than to completely replace them.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Yup that's it. I have 4 in my own house, however it looks like the whole fixture needs to be removed and re-wired to a new can with seperate LED trim or all-in-one slim style trim.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

i think those were the 1104 or 1004 series.
will these work


https://media.distributordatasolutions.com/GraniteCity/2017q3/74abbd59f240a01a171a4adbf2b5e8b06f062b4d.pdf


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I replaced a bunch of late 70s early 80s Litolier 6 inch with Lotus ones. Found that I could break the cast metal frames and remove them. Could pull the wires out of the jb and put them into the driver. Lot of work. I went with those because I remember they filled the existing hole the best of the few I tried.


----------

